# Side Case Fan Suddenly Loud



## Otagemu (Jun 25, 2014)

I went to shut down my computer earlier, Before then my fans worked fine. Shortly after (Maybe a half hour later) I decided to turn it back on, and the fan was making a very loud grinding and buzzing sound. I have no idea what caused it so suddenly. After doing some googling I decided to try spraying the inside of it with WD40, didnt work. Problem is I bought my PC off IBUYPOWER and ordered it with the professional wiring so im not sure which one is the right cable, or how to remove it. I took the side panel out to make sure, and I know for certain its the case cooling fan on the side of the chasis.


----------



## Otagemu (Jun 25, 2014)

Now the grinding stopped but its still much louder than usual


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Unless the fan threw a ball bearing, a sudden buzzing usually means that something is hitting the fan blades. Check this first.

Ball bearing fans will make a lot of noise quickly if they fail with a stuck or thrown ball bearing, unlike fans with sleeve bushings that slowly get nosier over time as they dry/wear out. The best computer case fans have sealed fluid dynamic bearings that probably won't wear out anytime during the life of the system.

The oil trick really only works well with fans that have sleeve bearings. Also, WD-40 isn't a very good oil to use as a bearing lubricant as it's not viscous enough. While WD-40 is now marketed as a household oil it was actually developed for water-displacement and temporary corrosion protection. It works well as a solvent and temporary rust protectant but not as a long-term lubricant. 3-in-one oil works better than WD-40 but true fan bearing oil is more viscous and formulated to maintain its viscosity under load.

A halfway decent case fan can be had for $10-$15 so it's usually best to just replace them when they get noisy.


----------



## Otagemu (Jun 25, 2014)

Not something hitting the fan, made sure of that. Not sure if I have any 3-in-1 oils, but I might replace the fan. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you really need a side fan, replacement is the best option. They commonly don't have much of a positive effect and can disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.


----------

